# Saturday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Red = Superstation feeds.
Blue = Extra Inning feeds on DirecTV. 
Bold = C-band digital & analog in-the-clear OTA feeds.

1:05 PM ET
Devil Rays (FSN Florida & EI 755) @ Red Sox *(WFXT)*

1:10 PM ET
Brewers (FSN North-Wisconsin & EI 754) @ Mets (WPIX)

1:15 PM ET
Giants (KTVU) @ Reds

1:35 PM ET
Cardinals *(KPLR)* @ Expos

2:05 PM ET
Twins (FSN North-Minnesota & EI 757) @ Tigers (WKBD)

2:20 PM ET
Dodgers (KCOP) @ Cubs (FSN Chicago & EI 756)

3:05 PM ET
Phillies (CSN Philadelphia) @ Rockies (KWGN)

4:05 PM ET
White Sox (WGN) @ Athletics (FSN Bay Area & EI 758)

7:05 PM ET
Diamondbacks (KTVK) @ Marlins (FSN Florida & EI 759) 
Orioles *(WNUV/WBDC/WJAL)* @ Royals 
Astros *(KNWS)* @ Braves (TBS) 
Padres (Cox Cable 4) @ Pirates

8:05 PM ET
Indians (FSN Ohio) @ Rangers (FSN Southwest & EI 760)

9:05 PM ET
Yankees (YES) @ Mariners (FSN Northwest) FSR3 & EI 761

10:05 PM ET
Blue Jays (RSN/CFMT) @ Angels (FSN West & EI 762) & HDNET


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks again Mike, as I told Charles and wanted to tell you again, your spoiling me, I actually print them out and hang them on my refrigerator. :righton:


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

You're welcome. I write them down along with other backhaul stuff, so I know what to look for on the dishes at what time . Baseball usually trumps everything else and takes up most of the TV's most of the time. 

NBC backhaul of the Orlando NBA game is up now, so that's on right now


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

This was good news:

While Chuck Finley didn't dominate the Texas Rangers, he did hold up decently well in pitching the Tribe to 7-4 win. Finley worked in and out of trouble through much of his night He gave up nine hits in the five innings he worked, and his pitch count was at 91 when he headed for the showers.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

An Indian??? Jeez! I've got to change the coming soon thing.     That's the 1st thing I noticed. 

2nd thing is your message about Chuck. I watched that game. Chuck pitched good. He's always started off badly and if he gets to the 3rd inning then he will have a good game. Most of the runs he gave up were always in the 1st inning. 

Now on to find something to contradict Wahoo!!!!......


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I bet you can find something off the Angels website.
I didn't really say that.
I started noticing most of our Sports Fans using Sport avatars and I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I give up. How do I do this on AOL? Can you give me a step by step process?


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Mike, AOL!??? Anyhow, when uploading your avatar, click browse and locate the avatar, you should see the file in the address window next to browse,after that then click "use custom avatar" and then submit modifications. Hope this helps, Good Luck!


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I've had AOL since the 2.0 days way before they got the internet. It's easy for me to use and especially to send out e-mails for the backhauls and stuff. Bluelight was cool, but they started charging for it and Juno was just not right for me. 

Anyway, I understand the how to part from the site here, but how do you make a picture go into the GIF format that it needs for it to work? That's the part I'm confused about. I've never done much with pictures on the internet. Thanks!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Mike, Hope you like it, I found a site that had some sport avatars.

Here's a link to a Freeware program (Irfanview), I use it to change picture file formats.
http://www.irfanview.com/english.htm

Is it ok If send you an email? If so give me your email addy or do you mind me getting it from your profile?

I want to give you a better explanation.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks! You put the picture on there already. Thanks! I'll check out the website.


----------

